# Best laid plans



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sometimes kinda work out.

Headed up to Mississippi late Friday to help my buddy set up a couple green fields at his grandparents and hopefully float one of my favorite creeks. Plan was to have his grandparents neighbor disc up a couple of the fields Friday so we could work all day Saturday and float Sunday. 

Well it rained Friday so the plan changed at midnight to float Saturday and work Sunday. 

Up at 5:30 headed to the creek. This was my girlfriends first time coming to Mississippi with us and I had been talking this creek up so I was hoping for a good day. Get about halfway there in the middle of no where and a bridge is out. So we detour and make it to the exit and drop a truck. Get to bridge we usually launch at and it is out as well... and we're on the wrong side of it. Detour 2 and we're now at the launch.

Realize my backpack with all of my tackle and most of my flies was still at the house. My buddy had no leader on his fly line and forgot his bag as well. All we had was some 6x tippet I had in the back of my truck so he tied on a straight section of that which ended up meaning he lost a lot of fish but more on that later.

A crew was working on the bridge and something they were doing was pouring muddy water into the creek which is usually crystal clear. It didn't look at all promising but we were committed at that point...

We floated for about 45 minutes or so in cloudy water without a bite and I was starting to fear for my life. I had woken my girlfriend up at 5:30 and now couldn't produce a fish. As we continued onward the water began to clear and I started to feel a little less nervous. And then it happened. We were suddenly into the fish and a bunch of them. I got on the board with 3 or 4 bass while my buddy was busy breaking all of his off. Suggested to my girlfriend that we switch off and let me paddle for a little bit while she fished.

IMG_3318 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_3312 by wallace west, on Flickr

She caught a couple and it was more or less consistent for the rest of the trip. Saw a couple carp that had to be pushing 20+ inches but they weren't interested in the popper and due to the early morning and forgetting the bag thats all I had.

IMG_3319 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_3320 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_3321 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_3324 by wallace west, on Flickr

Rest of the trip went smooth and we ended up with 40+ fish between the 3 of us. 

Get back to his grandparent's house and decided to walk down to the pond and do some product testing. The bream was on a moodah poodah variant I tied and the bass were on a couple flies I got in a bass fly swap recently.
Probably hooked 20 or so bass and 5 of those big bream between saturday evening and sunday morning.

IMG_3316 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_3313 by wallace west, on Flickr

IMG_3326 by wallace west, on Flickr

Went inside and watched Mississippi State and Ole Miss get stomped. Thankful LSU lost to troy so that we had something to cheer about. Woke up early Sunday and got the 2 green fields planted and even saw a little doe. My buddy had one of the old manual seed dispensers so watching him try to walk around in the ant covered field throwing seeds everywhere made for some good laughs.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like a good trip! Detours make everything exciting 

I too fear my gf when I can't produce a fish lol


----------

